

Ask HN: I can't host at home reliably, where and how can I get a remote server? - someone_here

Due to a number of factors it's not quite possible for me to host a server at home reliably. I'm looking for some sort of solution that gives me a decent amount of privacy and security on a small server that I'm not sharing with others for hosting stuff like email and a small web site. Is this possible? How would I go about getting this?
======
Bostwick
Just get a cheap VPS (Virtual Private Server) and install your choice of linux
on it. A good VPS host is <http://www.linode.com/>.

I'm a college student, so I move every six months, so I'm in a similar
position as you. A VPS allows me to have my own server without having to
maintain the physical box.

------
beagle3
Get a VPS.

Depending on your bandwidth vs. cpu requirements, the following should all be
interesting to you: linode.com ; vpslink.com ; rackspace cloud .

prgmr.com has good reputation and is run by an HN regular. However, every time
I wanted to get a VPS there, they had no room left at the time ..

------
retroafroman
<http://www.lowendbox.com> has good deals on cheap VPS's.

------
sblom
Good discussion back at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1658161>

------
CyberFonic
Amazon micro instances might be a good fit. Can always scale up if required.

